# Windows 8 Pro Product Key Doesn't work



## glacier22 (Aug 13, 2012)

I keep getting this error: "This product key didn't work. Please check it and try again"
At home we have 2 Dell Desktops and a laptop. All running windows 7 that we wanted to upgrade to Windows 8.

So we bought 3 licenses and upgraded and activated the first one. And then added the 29 programs that we use everyday and made and Acronis image for safekeeping. (It takes a day and a half to add 29 programs and get them running right and you would not want to do it twice)

Now I find that I am not able to use the image on the other two machines because Microsoft only allow product key to be entered on a machine that is currently running Windows 7 and upgraded to Windows 8 from that.Come on Microsoft. You are never going to get people away from XP with the DRM mess that is currently on Windows 8 

Does anyone have any ideas how I can use my image without going through the whole day and a half slog again on each machine?

Thanks


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

glacier22 said:


> Does anyone have any ideas how I can use my image without going through the whole day and a half slog again on each machine?


In a word, no. It is, after all, an upgrade, and the design is such that neither the upgrade process nor activation can be bypassed.



glacier22 said:


> I keep getting this error: "This product key didn't work. Please check it and try again"


By what means are you getting that error message?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I also think that the answer is 'no.' But, are you able to login to one of the machines with the error? If so, go to Computer Properties and see (at the bottom of the page) if you can change the key there.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I have never gone down the upgrade path. But I have a suggestion, which could work, but will, unfortunately, put you to a bit of reinstallation. The first is that you deactivate the first machine, then make an acronis image I have no idea if you can transfer an image of an upgrade, but maybe worth a shot?

The other is, to avoid the errors you will get transferring already installed software from one machine to another, is to install on one of you remaining machines and make the image before you activate.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Unless the computers are Identical, I would think the image wouldn't work between machines anyway. You can use the same media to install the upgrade since you have 3 separate Keys.


----------



## glacier22 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for answering guys.

The 2 machines are identical so taking the image from one to another would have been no problem.

So for now I have committed a day for the upgrade to windows 8 on the 2nd machine. Thanks Microsoft Digital rights management.

Imagine having 10 machines in a workplace to upgrade ...........sheeesh does not bear thinking about.

My guess is that biz users will still stick to XP or Windows7 for a long time to come.

Come back Bill. All is forgiven


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Imagine having 10 machines in a workplace to upgrade ...........sheeesh does not bear thinking about.


I believe they would purchase an Enterprise edition and have procedures to minimize manual labor. But I also believe as you do that businesses that have Windows 7 will stick with it. Businesses still on XP have a tough decision on whether to try to survive until the next version.


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

One can indeed perform a "clean install" rather than the typical upgrade path, but it still constitutes an upgrade by the EULA. There has to be an existing, qualifying Windows installation on the target drive (Windows Vista, Windows 7, XP). In the early part of the installation routine, one is given to option to "Save Nothing". The installation routine has already verified the previous OS on the target drive. Choosing Save Nothing allows for the further option of performing a format on the target drive (where the previous OS is installed) and installing Windows 8. The installation routine has already satisfied that the required information has been confirmed and saved. After the format, Windows 8 Pro Upgrade does a clean install on the target drive, and activates without issue.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I did a upgrade of Windows 7 on a Sony laptop to Windows 8 Pro, using the $39.99 download from MS.

I did a true upgrade, not a clean install, and all programs and data were intact.


----------

